# Neue Wärmeleitpaste "Phobya NanoGrease Extreme"



## AquaHero@AT (16. Juli 2013)

*Neue Wärmeleitpaste "Phobya NanoGrease Extreme"*

Um weiterhin in der Königsklasse der Wärmeleitfähigkeit dabei zu sein, bringt Phobya nun die neue Phobya NanoGrease Extreme auf den Markt. 

*Alles drin, was wichtig ist: *

- Viskosität von 85000cps TF
- Enorme Leitfähigkeit von 16W/mK
- Kunststoffspachtel
- verschraubbarer Deckel, welcher das austrocknen verhindert
- nicht elektronisch leitend

Somit eine tolle Wärmeleitpaste, die nur noch auf ihre Anwendung wartet!

Hier sind alle Details einsehbar.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Wärmeleitpaste "Phobya NanoGrease Extreme"*

Liest sich ziemlich gut, auf erste Tests bin ich schon mal sehr gespannt. Evtl. was fürs Köpfen der Ivys/Haswells, sofern man weder LM nutzen noch selbst verlöten möchte oder kann.


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Wärmeleitpaste "Phobya NanoGrease Extreme"*

das is doch schon Tausend Mal diskutiert worden .... 
Wärmeleitpasten bringen echt nich das was sie Versprechen ... 
>>Klasse, deine CPU is 2 K Kälter ..... respekt ....<<
die zich Watt je milliKelvin schlagen nich annähernd so stark ins gewicht bei den Pasten, wie es immer heist ....
Hitzefrei für Prozessoren: 11 Wärmeleitpasten im Vergleich - Wärmeleitpaste, wozu? 
viel wichtiger ist wie gut man die Aufträgt ^^ de gute alte MX-2 tuts auch


----------



## beren2707 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Wärmeleitpaste "Phobya NanoGrease Extreme"*

Der Bericht ist von 2009, in vier Jahren hat sich schon was am Markt verändert. Unter eine MX2 oder MX4 sollte man nicht gehen, wer neben (noch) etwas besseren Temperaturen auch besondere Aufgaben damit vorhat (Dice, LN2; riesige Unterschiede gibts beim Köpfen von Ivy und Haswell, da bringt eine MX4 fast gar nix, eine GC-Extreme ist da schon dringend anzuraten oder eben gleich Flüssigmetall), kommt an Pasten wie einer GC-Extreme kaum vorbei. Außerdem ist die Qualität einer Paste schon entscheidend, denn der Otto-Normalverbraucher wechselt sie kaum jedes Jahr, was manche Billigpasten jedoch nötig hätten, da sie schnell austrocknen. Gute und günstige Pasten wie die MX2 oder MX4 sind auch nach Jahren nicht ausgetrocknet und bringen ihre Temperaturwerte konstant.

Ich persönlich bin gespannt auf die Paste. Für den durchschnittlichen Nutzer ist eine vom Schlage einer MX4 natürlich i.d.R. ausreichend, aber wozu sind wir denn hier im Extreme-Forum?


----------



## Tommi1 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Wärmeleitpaste "Phobya NanoGrease Extreme"*

Hab sie mal bestellt, da ich eh was gebraucht habe.
Mal sehen, wie sie sich in meiner kleinen Sammlung von GC Extreme, Arctic Silver 5 und Noctua macht.

Habe heute mal von GC-Extreme auf Artic Silver 5 gewechselt, da ich den Kühler eh runter hatte.
Ergebnis: brachte keinen Unterschied.

Bin mal gespannt wie es dann mit der Phobya aussieht.
Aber ich erwarte keine 5 Grad unterschied oder so.

Denke der Unterschied wird zwischen -1 bis 0 Grad Unterschied liegen.


----------



## der8auer (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Neue Wärmeleitpaste "Phobya NanoGrease Extreme"*

Es gibt schon größere Unterschiede zwischen den Pasten. Hier habe ich das mal getestet (auch wenn die Phobya jetzt nicht dabei ist): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...roundup-2013-26-waermeleitpasten-im-test.html

Wenn man sich einen High-End Luft- oder Wasserkühler für 80€ kauft sollte man eben nicht an der WLP sparen. Sonst hätte man gleich einen günstigen Kühler kaufen können


----------

